

Graphics from BBC Hitchhiker's Guide on eBay - mpclark
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H2G2-AW-011-Babel-Fish-Sequence-early-design-/290584173244?pt=UK_Collectables_AnimationArt_SM&hash=item43a82a9abc#ht_500wt_1156

======
davepm
several others listed too if you check sellers other items ;) owning these
would be truly awesome!

